# Laundry - How Often



## Jules (Aug 21, 2021)

How often or how many loads do you do per week?  People used to have a Laundry Day.  

DH says I’m always doing laundry and should do it all on one day like he used to.  His advice was not solicited. .  

Fortunately I have the space to store sorted types in baskets in the laundry room.  Once there’s a load of a type I wash it and it does tend to be weekly, because I have apartment size machines. It’s no big deal to go to the basement and just do a load or two.  Everything is set up.  

Sheets x 2, towels, dark/heavy, whites, perma press and these may be divided by colours, and hand wash for delicates.  Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2021)

usually once a week.. that's all..odd occasion twice, if I'm washing rugs etc...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2021)

Like everything else I do,  I keep laundry  pretty simple these days.  

Only myself,  so it's usually bedding and towels once a week,   and all the rest of my clothing I do in a load  every 2 weeks ....  usually  when I  can't find something to  wear.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 21, 2021)

Once or twice a week. Usually a few loads on the same day.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 21, 2021)

I wash the sheets every Sunday afternoon and remake the bed.

I wash and fold the dark clothes whenever the basket gets close to being full. This ranges from 6 to 9 days.

I iron my clothes when I have too many items hanging in the laundry room. I don't even attempt to iron my wife's.

My wife tells me that I am pretty good at handling this task. When I retired 15 years ago, I just started doing it without and discussion for some reason it just doesn't seem like work. 

In exchange, I get to eat some mighty fine cooking.


----------



## Lee (Aug 21, 2021)

I do it on weekends as that is the cheapest for our hydro rates in Ontario. Clothes on Saturday, towels. sheets, and rugs on Sunday.


----------



## Jules (Aug 21, 2021)

Lee said:


> I do it on weekends as that is the cheapest for our hydro rates in Ontario. Clothes on Saturday, towels. sheets, and rugs on Sunday.


Wow.  I forgot all about the various hydro rates in Ontario.  My daughter scolds me when I’m merrily going along using too much electricity.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2021)

Me and the wife do the majority of the laundry on Friday. Saturdays, we change the bed and wash the sheets then.


----------



## Jules (Aug 21, 2021)

You’re a good man, @Pecos, sharing the workload.  My husband does too but I don’t want him doing the laundry because he doesn’t do it my way, not that I’m fussy.  It’s a rare day that I iron unless it’s linen.  So many cotton items are no-iron now.  My British friends iron everything.


----------



## Jules (Aug 21, 2021)

Is anyone else like me, wash the bedding and then put it directly back on the beds.  I keep one spare set for an emergency.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 21, 2021)

I usually do 4 loads a week. I do one load of dark clothes and one of colors. Wash and hang on my shower curtain rod to dry. I think my clothing lasts longer not going in the dryer. Then one load of sheets and one of towels. They do go in the dryer. In the laundry room it is $1.75 for the washer and $1.50 for the dryer. My loads are not usually large and I like to keep them that way. I do not usually do them all on the same day. Depends on how I feel.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 21, 2021)

Jules said:


> Is anyone else like me, wash the bedding and then put it directly back on the beds.  I keep one spare set for an emergency.


No, I don't do that because I like to rotate which ones I use.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 21, 2021)

Only when necessary-results in problems.  
Were I was physically able, would have a laundry day=those days are long gone.


----------



## charry (Aug 21, 2021)

I do 3 loads a day now , if not more .......


----------



## charry (Aug 21, 2021)

Jules said:


> Is anyone else like me, wash the bedding and then put it directly back on the beds.  I keep one spare set for an emergency.


I have 4 loads of duvet covers and sheets , and 3 mattress toppers.....always got spares ready to go on .....


----------



## charry (Aug 21, 2021)

Lee said:


> I do it on weekends as that is the cheapest for our hydro rates in Ontario. Clothes on Saturday, towels. sheets, and rugs on Sunday.


What do you mean lee.....cheapest “?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 21, 2021)

I go to the launderette approx. every two weeks. It usually costs me $9.00-$10.00 to use the more powerful industrial washers and a conventional dryer.  I switched to Tide pods so I don’t have to lug an assortment of laundry products.

I also rinse out a few things at home and hang them up to dry on bars in the bathtub.

I really miss having my own laundry equipment.

I did a little research on having a laundry service a couple of years ago and at that time it was $30-$40/week.  If I stop driving it might be worth it.


----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 21, 2021)

Electricity rates are cheaper on weekends and holidays here (Ontario) so I do my laundry on the weekend. About 2 loads a week and more if I do bedding and other stuff that don't get washed every week (mats under lamps, etc). I have an extra set of sheets. Younger ds does his own laundry. With the warm weather clothes are hung out to dry on the clothes line (but not the sheets as they are too heavy for me).


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 21, 2021)

I used to do laundry nearly three days a week, and it was so much work carting the laundry down to the basement, washing, drying then folding and hanging things up. Then I got tired and asked hubby to do his own laundry. Now he waits until the weekend and washes all his stuff at once, and leaves it in the basket, unfolded (drives me nuts) but now it is not so exhausting.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2021)

Doing laundry as I 'type' and it is usually once a week.  I won't go to bed until all the dirty clothes that had been in the hamper are all washed, dried and put away.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 21, 2021)

Jules said:


> Laundry - How Often?​


Whenever my wife gets to it.  I am not allowed to operate the machine...


----------



## Pecos (Aug 21, 2021)

carouselsilver said:


> I used to do laundry nearly three days a week, and it was so much work carting the laundry down to the basement, washing, drying then folding and hanging things up. Then I got tired and asked hubby to do his own laundry. Now he waits until the weekend and washes all his stuff at once, and leaves it in the basket, unfolded (drives me nuts) but now it is not so exhausting.


LOL, Cart that Lad off the Navy Boot Camp. They will cure him of that little issue.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 21, 2021)

Jules said:


> How often or how many loads do you do per week?


I don't do any

It just appears in my dresser and closet


----------



## Llynn (Aug 21, 2021)

Bedding: every Tuesday. Clothing, whenever I run out of clean stuff.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 21, 2021)

*Usually once a week..a couple loads.  Though I did an extra trip to apt. laundry room this week to do my sheets and comforter.  The building has a room on 1st floor with 6 washers and 6 dryers.  They ask that each of us just do two loads at a time..just to allow others to use machines too.*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I don't do any
> 
> It just appears in my dresser and closet


Sounds like you live in the Magic Kingdom!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

I don't do laundry often but I do launder things as often as needed. My biggest hurdle is remembering to take them from the dryer, then put them away. I wash once and dry twice usually. The second drying is to remove the wrinkles.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 21, 2021)

I do 2 or 3  loads on Saturday. I sort it and wash it but the hubby will put the wash in the dryer after I hang what I want on our porch to dry. He will also fold the wash but I put it away.
I had him put it away once or twice and it took me weeks to find where he put it.


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 23, 2021)

Pecos said:


> LOL, Cart that Lad off the Navy Boot Camp. They will cure him of that little issue.


I can't understand why he would rather pull wrinkled things out of a basket instead of taking them off hangers or out of drawers. BTW, I completed basic training in the USAR, so I like things neat and orderly!


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 23, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Usually once a week..a couple loads.  Though I did an extra trip to apt. laundry room this week to do my sheets and comforter.  The building has a room on 1st floor with 6 washers and 6 dryers.  They ask that each of us just do two loads at a time..just to allow others to use machines too.*


I used to live in a community of mostly college students, and you wouldn't believe the thoughtless behavior with washing machines and dryers. the landlord was cheap and there was only one washer and dryer for eight units. These kids thought nothing of bringing two large baskets of laundry, starting one, and leaving the other in front of the washer to discourage anyone from using it until they were done. Worse, they would then go gallivanting off someplace leaving wet laundry sitting in the washer!

I used a laundromat.


----------

